# BarkBuster(ultrasonic): Does this product work to stop neighbours dog from barking?



## phildevan (9 Dec 2005)

does any one know if these work (stops dog barking)


----------



## phildevan (9 Dec 2005)

*Re: BarkBuster(ultrasonic)*

Thanks…. But it’s the next door neighbours dog that I’m trying to stop ,the barking triggers an ultrasonic tone.. to stop the barking (and maybe a job on the neighbour too), just wondering if they are effective…


----------



## i2hhj (3 Dec 2007)

*Re: BarkBuster(ultrasonic)*

I recently purchased a bark buster (Dog Bark Control, Model: ASC-250). made in China for Tensor Marketing Limited, Darlington. This is a low power, variabel frequency ultrasonic generator with two speakers, triggered by dogs barking via a built-in microphone. This should cover a oval area appr. 15 meters wide by 24 metres long.
However I stated that the sensivity of the microphone is insuffisant : a shepherd's dog barking at distance of 6 meters NOT triggers the ultrasonic generator. There is no controle for microphone sensivity, just an on/off switch.
The idea of this device is good, but this device not responds to what it should be.
i2hhj


----------



## SandraD (4 Dec 2007)

I bought one of those Bark stopping devices too and found that it was too sensitive
We live beside a busy road and the noise of the trucks and buses (which makes him bark in the first place) was enough to set it off


----------

